# Bmw g 450 x



## RFTBunny (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm being forced to sell my E46 =[ but something is really making me consider buying a new G 450 X .. idk what the hell .. but that dirt bike is sexy ... and it's a beamer =D spelled like that


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

before you buy it check out the maint schedule, including crank inspections. it has a race bikes schedule. maybe not an issue for you but pretty much a deal killer for me. I dont want something that intensive as I already have a BUNCH of vehs to perform maint on.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

RFTBunny said:


> I'm being forced to sell my E46 =[ but something is really making me consider buying a new G 450 X .. idk what the hell .. but that dirt bike is sexy ... and it's a beamer =D spelled like that


that blows.


----------

